# ECM2001 tuning software/hw



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey guys, 
Did anyone ever try this tool? You can adjust maps of EEPROM, re-calculate checksums and all that, it has "drivers" which tell the program where maps are, at what address and stuff and there are really really many drivers. In fact, demo version came with A4 2.0 TFSI driver and sample dump of EEPROM, you can change timing, fueling, boost, rpm limiter, speed limiter....lots of stuff. Why didn't anyone try this before?


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: ECM2001 tuning software/hw (mescaline)*

coming from someone who know, if you dont want to blow your motor dont use this program, plus this version you are showing is about 3 years old.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: ECM2001 tuning software/hw (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_coming from someone who know, if you dont want to blow your motor dont use this program, plus this version you are showing is about 3 years old.

Why not? This program doesn't make you blow up your motor, it makes you modify ECU maps, which is what all major tuning companies do...now of course you can be an idiot and not know what you are doing and blow up your engine..but so can any company out there.
There is new version of this program, ECM2001 5.0 or something, but thats not the point...i posted ths because i wanted to know if somebody is using this or not : ))
I have a feeling you started trashing this because you don't want competition eh?

The only thread i found about ECM2001, people are keeping it a secret lol -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...38306


_Modified by mescaline at 2:37 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: ECM2001 tuning software/hw (mescaline)*

competition, far from it, im actually trying to give you good advice.
put it this way. to get proper tuning software for me7 ecu's and up, you have to spend big money.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Why is that and you can't just say "you will blow up your car" and get away with it, this is not a bomb dude...this allows you to edit maps, how you edit it and if you gonna blow up anything is up to you.
What is it that you can change in ECU that this program cant or vice versa? If you have any technical input, please comment...if not, stop blabbering.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*

ok fair enough, get this software and report on your progress. Just a little tip. changing the MAF table to gain power is not the proper way to tune me7, and thats whet ecm2001 does.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_ok fair enough, get this software and report on your progress. Just a little tip. changing the MAF table to gain power is not the proper way to tune me7, and thats whet ecm2001 does.


You can change absolutely all maps, you can change fueling map, spark map, turbo pressure map...alter all limiters and stuff.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
You can change absolutely all maps, you can change fueling map, spark map, turbo pressure map...alter all limiters and stuff.

That system is quite old, but do you have any experience with it or any other system out there to argue otherwise?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (scarboroughdub)*

ECM2001 will work, but the standard driver files for the ECM aren't normally that good, so you have to use WINOLS or similar to find the maps and make a good driver, so you might just as well buy winols.
The KESS/emulator isn't that stable either.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
That system is quite old, but do you have any experience with it or any other system out there to argue otherwise?

Old? there is version 5 out, it should be a few months old ...


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*

this post makes me







.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_this post makes me







.

Why is that? If you don't have anything informative to say, please don't say anything at all. If it makes you laugh... then laugh, no need to inform us.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Why is that? If you don't have anything informative to say, please don't say anything at all. If it makes you laugh... then laugh, no need to inform us.

i'm sure it's because he sees how badly you want to have control over the Me7.
Some already do...
good luck with your findings


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
i'm sure it's because he sees how badly you want to have control over the Me7.
Some already do...
good luck with your findings

its because he thinks he can swap a few digits around in a hex table and make mad powa yo.
im not picking on you man. its just not as easy i perceive you think it is.









edit: btw. if you poked around enough, you can find a full version of your ecm2001. comes with all sorts of map drivers. i will say this though, if you poke around even more, you might find more useful programs.


_Modified by reflected at 7:43 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

well, this forum is kinda useless, i dont really know why people started it... how badly i wanna have control over ME7? Hah, if i wanted control i could get standalone...i dont, what i want is more people tuning it...but this will never happen of course because when people get certain thing that will help tune ME7, they of course never share it...they think they hit a jackpot or something ...when other people come even close they get afraid their "jackpot" becomes less valueable and start all kind of things to make it go away.
Umm by the way...reflected, changing things in hex table is all it takes


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*

ok. so lets say you get ecm2001. and for an example, lets say youre looking at an ignition angle map. you raise the lower right side of the table by 5. changing the #s from 20 to 25. what is now your desired ignition angle?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

base angle + 25? I am just guessing, isn't ignition angle map just additive to the base angle? Anyways i could care less what it is, general rule as i can remember is to advance timing until knock is detected and then back off a few degrees.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*

so how are you going to back off a few degrees if you dont actually know what the #s on the screen mean? what im trying to say is yes, it is as easy as changing a few #s in a hex table. but in reality it is so much more than that.
25 does not equal 25. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Why is that? If you don't have anything informative to say, please don't say anything at all. If it makes you laugh... then laugh, no need to inform us.

**** this guy is so annoying. Can someone ban him from vortex already.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
**** this guy is so annoying. Can someone ban him from vortex already.

I think he's banned. God he's fukein annoying


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

you think? you are ABLE to think? oOooo, surprise surprise...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_you think? you are ABLE to think? oOooo, surprise surprise...

Bad idea to ask questions like that on the Vortex. Because if it has nothing to do with 4" exhaust tip or how much to lower your car you will be quickly shut down.
If you know what you're doing then go for it!
ECM2001 will give you rough idea where some of the maps are.
Then you can use WinOLS to find other maps. 
You can always purchase Damos file for your ecu and then sky is the limit.
Legit copies of the software and files are big $$, so people don't like to share any info!! So don't even ask!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_you think? you are ABLE to think? oOooo, surprise surprise...

Two things about cheerleaders, they always have jokes and nothing to show for.
Let me know when you're ready to show me what you've built....
*Cheers*


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_so how are you going to back off a few degrees if you dont actually know what the #s on the screen mean? what im trying to say is yes, it is as easy as changing a few #s in a hex table. but in reality it is so much more than that.
*25 does not equal 25*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's b/c 25 = 37


----------

